# Manhours per job



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey folks, I have to meet up with a guy that is taking me to court. He was working across the street and asked me if I knew of any work since he was finishing up. I put him together with the man that I was demoing a kitchen for. Long story short, he and a helper moved in for two weeks to do an interior paint job with an airless. When the owner started looking around it was quite the cluster and the painter was promptly fired. He has sued the owner, the owner's Father and is now having a go at me later this month.

Here is the thing, he is holding timecards that show him being paid for all hours worked, and all materials. I don't know what his beef is other than raising enough money to go to law school. He wants $4000 from me as well as the Father and the homeowner. 

My question is just ow long would you expect the interior paint of a 1200 SF house take with a painter, a helper and an airless? I simply want to show the mediator how long the average job takes and how much time he took to do a terrible job.

Thanx, licensed and legal, Jeff


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

???

I have no idea what all you are talking about....

The guy across the street asked you for some work leads...
You hooked him up the guy who you are demoing a kitchen with...
The guy across the street and his helper took up residence in a property they were working on...
The property owner decided the guy across the street and his helper were doing a bad job and fired them...
The guy across the street is now suing:

the property owners
the property owner's father
you
Am I on board so far?


----------



## a2zhandi (Nov 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly, 100 board house took the two of us to prime paint and back roll a day or two at most. Walls&Ceiling only.New rock w/ Orange peal finish.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

How long a job takes is irrelevant. What does the contract state? That's about all that will matter in court.

And why you are involved is a mystery to me. If I understand things correctly, I'd be filing a counter-suit in small claims court.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

*On Board*

Hey Celtic, 

You are correct. He has been found guilty by the ROC and city and is being fined by the state. I am not a painter but it does seem to be about 30% of my business. I felt bad because I was the person that put the painter together with the Homeowner. I offered to make the necessary repairs ( proper prep, removal of paint from bathroom tile, glass block etc,) and do the job right. It was the job that prompted me to get licensed after 3 months as a handyman.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Jengle said:


> Hey folks, I have to meet up with a guy that is taking me to court. He was working across the street and asked me if I knew of any work since he was finishing up. I put him together with the man that I was demoing a kitchen for. Long story short, he and a helper moved in for two weeks to do an interior paint job with an airless. When the owner started looking around it was quite the cluster and the painter was promptly fired. He has sued the owner, the owner's Father and is now having a go at me later this month.
> 
> Here is the thing, he is holding timecards that show him being paid for all hours worked, and all materials. I don't know what his beef is other than raising enough money to go to law school. He wants $4000 from me as well as the Father and the homeowner.
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

*Contracts*

I was not involved in his contract with the homeowner. I do not know if there was one. I personally had no contract when I offered to paint the house myself. I prefer to work sans lawyers. My point is that two men on the job for two weeks had enough time to paint the thing twice which, is what he got paid for.

Why am I getting sued? Anyone can take anybody to court for anything...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Jengle said:


> Hey Celtic,
> 
> You are correct. .


That, my good Sir, is IMPOSSIBLE.
:laughing:




If you didn't hire the guy from across the street, what's his beef with you?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Jengle said:


> Why am I getting sued? Anyone can take anybody to court for anything...


Very true.

Why are you meeting up with this person again?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the only clear solution here is to kill the guy who is sueing everyone.




That was a joke.








Sort of.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

So why is the Painter suing you?

Did you subcontract his business to do the work?

If you had a contract with him, what were the terms for the cost of the job and the length and the required clean up and for the quality?

If the home owner hired him, why are you involved in the suit?

Very unclear about the details so far. Get to the point please.

Ed


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> I think the only clear solution here is to kill the guy who is sueing everyone.


I know a guy....he does "things" for money :shifty: :shifty: :shifty:


----------



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

I am meeting him again on the 27th in court. It is justice court or court light. I think that he is trying to sue me for interfering with his contract and getting him fired, as well as the emotional suffering he has had to endure his whole life due to being inbecile...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Get to the point please.
> 
> Ed



LOL...you act like you're on the clock here


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I know a guy....he does "things" for money :shifty: :shifty: :shifty:


I hear the distinct sound of a wood chipper..


----------



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

So why is the Painter suing you? Because he can.

Did you subcontract his business to do the work? NO.

If you had a contract with him, what were the terms for the cost of the job and the length and the required clean up and for the quality? I did not hire him.

If the home owner hired him, why are you involved in the suit? AGAIN, anyone can sue anyone without reason

Very unclear about the details so far. Get to the point please. The point is, most folks take less than 40 man hours to paint an interior. I wanted a few replies from painter to show to the court's mediator later this month in court.

got it?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Jengle said:


> I am meeting him again on the 27th in court. It is justice court or court light. I think that he is trying to sue me for interfering with his contract and getting him fired, as well as the emotional suffering he has had to endure his whole life due to being inbecile...


There is always a neighbor, brother inlaw or friend that speaks up about something that they have no buisness speaking about....know what I mean.
You better have not slandered the man or his work with out knowing the details of his agreement or you could be his ticket to getting an new suit and tie for the trip he will be taking......can anyone say Jamaica....
Let us hope that the plantiff does not know any of Celtics "friends" buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnapbuzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Jengle said:


> I think that he is trying to sue me for interfering with his contract and getting him fired...


Did you?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm with Celtic. Someone needs to be hurt.

I prime and paint a 2200 sf house with an airless in 1 day (1 man). 4 hours the previous day prep (mask windows), caulk, etc.

This is new work before any trim is installed. 

Generally, it doesn't pay to spray a house once it's been completed. A 1500 sf house can be re-painted (rolled, brush trim, spray doors) in 4 man days. Maybe a couple days to remove coverplates, lights, etc and wash then re-install them. In any event, 4 man weeks is impossible without substantial repairs.

And, that might be the issue, major repairs. Still, there shouldn't be overspray to clean up. A pro would have masked properly.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Let em sue, but be sure to counter sue for a malicious suit against you, causing your person, your business and reputation damage. Let that stick in their crawl. But when when you go to the first hearing, ask the judge for a continuence (causing the idiot more hassle) then ask the judge to order the plaintiff to hand over all evidence against you so you may properly prepare your defence and countersuit. Then smile while you waste this idiots time . 






thom said:


> I'm with Celtic. Someone needs to be hurt.
> 
> I prime and paint a 2200 sf house with an airless in 1 day (1 man). 4 hours the previous day prep (mask windows), caulk, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

